# Ladies,Are you more attracted to Gentlemen who ride a Penny-Farthing?



## In a Lonely Place (Mar 26, 2012)

,


----------



## berlingot (Nov 2, 2005)

_yes._


----------



## purplebutterfly (Apr 24, 2013)

Oh yes


----------



## kilgoretrout (Jul 20, 2011)

This is pretty much porn to me.


----------



## tbyrfan (Feb 24, 2011)

hell YES!!!!!!


----------



## Sherbear (Apr 26, 2013)

That is the hottest thing I have ever seen!


----------



## tbyrfan (Feb 24, 2011)

mark101 said:


> I see there are concern's about the lack of seating on the Penny-Farthing but as the picture show's,you ladies would be riding the three wheel version while 8 outriders ensured you and your beloved's safety.


But wait! There is a couples' version!! :yay


----------



## Zack (Apr 20, 2013)

He disgusts me and I'm not even gay.


----------



## Ape in space (May 31, 2010)




----------



## waldorfs (Feb 18, 2013)

definitely


----------



## march_hare (Jan 18, 2006)

fo sho


----------



## arnie (Jan 24, 2012)

High center of gravity + no brakes =


----------



## probably offline (Oct 8, 2012)

My keyboard is covered in drool.


----------



## rawrguy (Mar 29, 2008)

I read penny-farting... then was like wut. Then I was like, ooh those things :um


----------



## march_hare (Jan 18, 2006)

mark101 said:


> * starts searching for 2nd hand penny-farthings


Excellent. Don't forget the outfit n' all ;-)


----------



## diamondheart89 (Mar 21, 2011)

I believe that's the elusive "Mr. Right" himself.


----------



## ShadyGFX (Jul 18, 2012)

You've got to wonder why they made the front wheel so big lol


----------



## komorikun (Jan 11, 2009)

fart on pennies?


----------



## Monotony (Mar 11, 2012)

probably offline said:


> My keyboard is covered in drool.


:ditto


----------



## Reclus (Jan 11, 2012)

Public health warning

Ladies, you need to know that Penny Farthings have no tyres, and no springs or padding on the seat. I'll leave you to work out the damaging effects this has on a fellow's... equipment.


----------



## purplebutterfly (Apr 24, 2013)




----------



## SilentWitness (Dec 27, 2009)

^Haha :b










Women, doing it for themselves :lol


----------



## Zack (Apr 20, 2013)

Are homosexuals allowed to vote? (I know one who wants to know.)


----------



## komorikun (Jan 11, 2009)

The head injuries must be pretty bad if you fall from that thing.


----------



## Zeppelin (Jan 23, 2012)

******* Penny Farthing


----------



## nubly (Nov 2, 2006)

mark101 said:


>


 Women look so sexy in business attire.


----------



## Reclus (Jan 11, 2012)

Malfunctioning link - better luck next time...


----------



## Nekomata (Feb 3, 2012)

Erm... maybe? ;_;


----------



## Monotony (Mar 11, 2012)

mark101 said:


>


Oh god


----------



## Ape in space (May 31, 2010)

ShadyGFX said:


> You've got to wonder why they made the front wheel so big lol


A big front wheel means being able to go faster. The bigger the front wheel is, the greater the distance you go with every revolution of your feet. (The tradeoff is that you have to apply more force to the pedals to do this.) Modern bicycles accomplish the same job by using a chain connecting two gears and the gear ratio being adjusted to the right value such that you can go at a desired speed for a specified pedalling rate.

The back wheel (on a penny farthing) doesn't really matter - its main purpose is to prevent the bike from falling over backwards (otherwise you'd just have a unicycle). So there's no point in making it big.


----------



## TheoBobTing (Jul 8, 2010)

What's the general consensus on unicycles?


----------



## berlingot (Nov 2, 2005)

TheoBobTing said:


> What's the general consensus on unicycles?


now that's just dorky.


----------



## Reclus (Jan 11, 2012)

10 Most Eligible Unicyclists: http://www.dube.com/blog/?p=2645


----------



## purplefruit (Jan 11, 2011)

Ape in space said:


>


specifically entered this thread to post this.


----------



## typemismatch (May 30, 2012)

I would like to see how they got off.


----------



## typemismatch (May 30, 2012)

mark101 said:


>


He made that look easy. I think I would just wobble all over the place then just fall over to the side. Maybe if I can cycle up to a hedge then fall over.


----------



## purplebutterfly (Apr 24, 2013)

For entertaining :b


----------



## purplebutterfly (Apr 24, 2013)




----------



## changeme77 (Feb 22, 2013)

Interesting feedback. I am off to get myself a Penny-Farthing!


----------



## purplebutterfly (Apr 24, 2013)

:yes


----------



## bsd3355 (Nov 30, 2005)

What's the point to this type of bicycle?


----------



## Monotony (Mar 11, 2012)




----------



## purplebutterfly (Apr 24, 2013)

mark101 said:


> Good grief does it get any better than this, smoking a pipe while biking around town for all the ladies to swoon over


I know and THAT hat!


----------



## DeniseAfterAll (Jul 28, 2012)

How do you even get On that stuff


----------



## purplebutterfly (Apr 24, 2013)

mark101 said:


>


The way he swooped off at the end looked great :clap


----------



## Gloomlight (Jan 19, 2013)

Yes, without a doubt. Extra points if you have a handsomely shaped moustache like this dapper fellow...










Also, look at these OGs.


----------



## Gloomlight (Jan 19, 2013)

mark101 said:


> ^ That's no penny farthing, it's a disgrace is what it is!!!
> 
> I bet they're them damn Frenchies!


:lol The photo is titled "Will Robertson of the Washington Bicycle Club riding an American Star Bicycle down the steps of the United States Capitol in 1885"

I was wondering why the wheels were backwards. It mustn't have been a very popular style of bicycle since this is the first time I've seen it. The man at the top of the stairs seems to have a normal penny-farthing though...


----------



## Gloomlight (Jan 19, 2013)

mark101 said:


> I'm confused by that picture to be honest, it all seems back to front :|
> 
> Are those the steps that Rocky runs up?


I was confused too, I thought it was photoshopped at first. :um

The steps Rocky runs up are at the Philadelphia Museum of Art. I only know that because I was born there and force fed the films since birth. XD


----------



## Gloomlight (Jan 19, 2013)

mark101 said:


> Did you ever go there and run up those steps?


haha I don't remember if I ran up the steps. I've been to the museum a couple of times but I was so young when I lived there that the memory has now left me. I'm sure I'll visit again someday and do it. 

And just so the thread stays on topic...










I can't help but hear the Wicked Witch of the West song when I look at this picture.


----------



## bad baby (Jun 10, 2013)

No thanks. I'm not so hot on the idea of being a biker chick.


----------



## bad baby (Jun 10, 2013)

mark101 said:


> That's the thing tho a penny farthing only seats one so you wouldn't be traveling on said machine.
> You would simply be admiring your true love cycling off into the distance with his handlebar mustache blowing gently in the breeze after a lovely afternoon together.


So that hideous-looking thing isn't even good for giving me a ride to work afternoon tea with my high-class lady friends or whatever it is that women did back in the 1880's? Well. He can consider himself dumped!!


----------



## nullptr (Sep 21, 2012)

Monotony said:


>


----------



## Tink76 (May 10, 2013)

This poll cracks me up


----------



## purplebutterfly (Apr 24, 2013)




----------



## Monotony (Mar 11, 2012)

This thread


----------



## DarrellLicht (Mar 9, 2013)

It really sounds dirty.. penny-farthing..


----------



## purplebutterfly (Apr 24, 2013)




----------



## Zeppelin (Jan 23, 2012)

Tour de France ( Penny Farthing version)


----------



## SnowFlakesFire (Aug 23, 2012)

I always admire guys who are skilled to do something that I am not. That is way too high place to me, lol :b


----------



## Fruitcake (Jan 19, 2012)

Seriously? I have a pic on my twitter of a real bicycle, but I'm not going to say my twitter, because you're all being so _discusting_.


----------



## AceEmoKid (Apr 27, 2012)

Nitrogen said:


> i'd ride one but my girlfriend is attached to my ***hole, so i can't.


there's surgery for that.


----------



## Nitrogen (Dec 24, 2012)

AceEmoKid said:


> there's surgery for that.


what's it called and are u gonna pay for it


----------



## AceEmoKid (Apr 27, 2012)

Nitrogen said:


> what's it called and are u gonna pay for it


face-*** corrective surgery, and no get a job u lazy b!tch. and having a job that pays 3 cents an hour while you go on tumblr all day and post selfies doesn't count.


----------



## BadGirl (Jan 6, 2013)

Yes, they should be compulsory.


----------



## housebunny (Oct 22, 2010)

penny...farthing


----------



## probably offline (Oct 8, 2012)

I missed this thread. Mmmmmmmmmmhm.


----------



## march_hare (Jan 18, 2006)

The Olympics has clearly gone downhill.


----------



## Mochyn (Jan 6, 2014)

I think the performance enhancing drugs scandal of the 1854 Olympics was the beginning of the end for the synchronised penny farthing category


----------



## konqz (Jan 7, 2014)

Dream girl:










Of course, there is the badass Penny Farthing:


----------



## Pompeii (Aug 25, 2013)

konqz said:


> Of course, there is the badass Penny Farthing:


I want to have this man's babies immediately.


----------



## probably offline (Oct 8, 2012)

mark101 said:


> *Synchronised Penny Farthings, Olympic Games
> 
> The Wenlock Olympian Games, dating from 1850, are a forerunner of the modern Olympic Games. The first Games were a mixture of athletics and traditional country sports such as quoits, football and cricket. Events also included running, hurdles, football and cycling on penny farthings. Some of the early Games included "fun events" as the blindfolded wheelbarrow race and, one year there was the 'Old Women's Race' with the prize of a pound of tea.*
> 
> Why the hell did they get rid of synchronised Penny Farthing riding. :|


brbgottachangemyunderwear


----------



## Bbpuff (Sep 1, 2010)

Only if I get to ride it, if you know what I mean..


----------



## diamondheart89 (Mar 21, 2011)

Super Marshy said:


> Only if I get to ride it, if you know what I mean..


Why yes, yes I do.


----------



## Bbpuff (Sep 1, 2010)

diamondheart89 said:


> Why yes, yes I do.


:clap:clap:clap


----------



## blue2 (May 20, 2013)

mark101 said:


>


damn I'd watch the Olympics if these guys were there....might even compete...


----------



## konqz (Jan 7, 2014)

Pompeii said:


> I want to have this man's babies immediately.


Here's the video of the guy:


----------



## crimeclub (Nov 7, 2013)

mark101 said:


> It's not too late, my dream is for this thread to be active long after I'm gone :blank


No, women don't fancy men with penny-farthings anymore... It seems these new equal-sized wheeled contraptions called "bicycles" are all the rage now. I personally don't think they'll take off.


----------



## crimeclub (Nov 7, 2013)

Bippity-boppity-BUMP!


----------



## Skeletra (Aug 30, 2012)

It's an impressive feat being able to ride such a device.
I must say I'm quite attracted to that gentleman :yes


----------



## Surly Wurly (May 9, 2015)

SA hipster agenda


----------

